# HULL TRAWLER GAUL



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

A story about a can of beer of the HULLtrawler GAUL has come up. If you google STAND HULL FISHING HERITAGE CENTRE you will be able to read all about it,


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Couldn't find anything about a beer can on the STAND website, Rusty. Can you elaborate?

John T


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

On the Hull stand heritage site on the top orange mast right bottom it says can of beer .....click regards rustytrawler. i don't know how to put it on this sight or even if i am allowed.


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

TRy Clicking this Link; Should take you straight there.


https://www.hullfishingheritage.org.uk/4152-2/



Pete


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

HI Peter thanks for that, on Hull bullnose heritage you can look at fishermens records it includes photos of trawlers sailed on and pay there is hundreds of hull mens records and men lost on this site inc my dads KEN RUDD regards rustytrawler. i am new at this computer mularkey so i would not be abel to put on a link to another site


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Rusty and Peter. Very moving. Rusty, sorry to hear about your Dad.

John T


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Peter Hewson said:


> TRy Clicking this Link; Should take you straight there.
> 
> 
> https://www.hullfishingheritage.org.uk/4152-2/
> ...


On this site you can read all about the Hull trawler KIRKELLA H7 i think it is the seventh hull trawler to be called KIRKELLA and is four years old,when my dad was on the old kirkella it was 10 weeks away 10 days at home, now on the new ship two crews work it at one trip on one off,its one hell of a trawler


----------



## tenterden (Feb 1, 2006)

The Hull Bullnose Heritage Group, has the HULL FISHING HERITAGE CENTRE 270 Boulevard Hessle Road Hull hu3 3ed telephone 01482 327302 the web page for fishermens record is Hull Bull Nose Heritage - Just another WordPress site (hullbullnoseheritagegroup.co.uk) on facebook we have HULL TRAWLER GROUP, NEW HULL FISHERMENS HISTORY, & FRIENDS OF THE HULL FISHING HERITAGE CENTRE every one welcome to get involved with our heritage


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi Tenterden, did you ever know a man called Albert Jennings he will be an old man now and lives in Hull? and worked on trawlers.


----------



## tenterden (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry i have sailed with a JENNINGS but not Albert


----------

